# Skills Course Design/Construction Standards



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Working on an updated MOU with the local county parks & rec to add construction of pump tracks and skills courses (teeter totters, skinnies, etc.). We have an existing MOU that covers singletrack based on IMBA standards. Are there any industry codes and standards for design/construction of pumptracks or skills courses that we can reference? I don't know that we need or want to do that but wanted to ask so I know whats out there.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Working on an updated MOU with the local county parks & rec to add construction of pump tracks and skills courses (teeter totters, skinnies, etc.). We have an existing MOU that covers singletrack based on IMBA standards. Are there any industry codes and standards for design/construction of pumptracks or skills courses that we can reference? I don't know that we need or want to do that but wanted to ask so I know whats out there.


I can't answer about the codes and standards (I believe there are none), but I can share our experience. We, Upstate SORBA, had a MOU for such a skills park. It didn't work out well. A standard MOU won't cover maintenance responsibilities. This type of bike park will require periodic maintenance to rebuild and/or repair the features. Personally, I wouldn't agree to anything until that is worked out between the local club and land manager. In our case we got stuck with maintenance, and general volunteers who can manage singletrack trails didn't have the skills, tools, and knowledge to rebuild the features. Park is in constant disrepair and land manager will provide dirt and tools, but will not hire specialized builder to maintain. There are also no documented designs floating around. The original design plans should have dimensions for all features. Get copies and make them an appendix to the MOU. When the features are rebuilt and/or repaired, they should be done to those dimensions. Also make sure it is noted which party will be responsible for maintenance, cost of maintenance, and how often.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats a great example of why we haven't gotten into doing any skills course stuff built out of wood and screws. I'm not sure we want the hassle of maintaining wooden features but we were redoing the MOU for a pumptrack specifically and thought we'd add in other foreseeable courses. Will probably just stick to dirt (pump tracks, dirt jumps, flow lines, etc) as we have manpower that will maintain and is comfortable with it. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Thats a great example of why we haven't gotten into doing any skills course stuff built out of wood and screws. I'm not sure we want the hassle of maintaining wooden features but we were redoing the MOU for a pumptrack specifically and thought we'd add in other foreseeable courses. Will probably just stick to dirt (pump tracks, dirt jumps, flow lines, etc) as we have manpower that will maintain and is comfortable with it. Thanks for the feedback.


Wooden features aren't an issue. Dirt ones are. They take a beating from weather.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Also, watch you insurance. I forget who I was talking to, but someone told me their insurance specifically stated it would cover only features with no moving parts on a skills course - so, no teeter-totters, hamster wheels, etc.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

We're about to build a new trail in one of our philadelphia parks with mountain bike features. Apart from skinnies cut from fallen logs, we're avoiding wooden "sills course features and opting to build out of dirt, simply because we don't have the resources to maintain it. We have a crew of a dozen or fewer dedicated volunteers supervising and maintaining about 50 miles of trail in the city, much of which is in the middle of a multi-year revamp to our Sustainable Trails Initiative project. Wooden features are time intensive to build and maintain, so for the time being, they're off the table for us. Instead, the bike spur of the new trail we're building will have features that are suitable for riders of all skill levels: tabletops, drops, a rock garden and perhaps a bowl that get increasingly more challenging as riders pick up speed, but are safe enough for beginners. If we can find an independent group willing to take ownership, we'll build a skills park out of wood at a later date in the future.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I would not build any moving features like teeter-totters as they require way too much maintenance and don't always function as intended. Wooden features like bridges, skinnies, drops, etc hold up great when built correctly - around here it's usually 2x6 PT decking, 4x6 PT supports & stringers, coated 3" deck screws to hold decking, and a combo of 3/8" spike nails and 3/8" carriage bolts with strong tie brackets to hold the structure together.

Dirt features require unbelievable amounts of maintenance. Jump lips and rollers wear down from traffic, weather, and little kids playing on them (that's another discussion...) and need to be rebuilt each year. Drainage can be an issue and our local park found the only way to manage it and keep the area dry is extensive gravel drains, pipe, etc. If you don't do this then you have to actively manage access and close the area when wet or the jumps get destroyed even faster. The local park also recently replaced the jump lips for the expert line with wooden lips on metal frames so that they would have to do less maintenance in the future.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Wood has some issues, thought about rocks for say a 3' drop off or a jersey barrier used for something?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Pump track design is an art and science. As a pump track designer myself, frankly, I hope there are no industry design standards, because I've visited "professionally" built pump tracks that are not good, and many amateur ones that are excellent.

A lot of times, the BMX Trails guys know a lot more about how to ride/design a pump track than XC MTB trail contractors do. Not saying this to be a jerk, just an observation.

As for construction standards, I have heard of things related to dirt compaction, drainage, etc.

Bijou Bike Park in Lake Tahoe has some wood lips and dirt landings.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

cmc4130 said:


> A lot of times, the BMX Trails guys know a lot more about how to ride/design a pump track than XC MTB trail contractors do. Not saying this to be a jerk, just an observation.
> [/IMG]


This is one of the main drivers we are pushing to get a pump track built. Got a BMX dude who built a track in is back yard that wants to build and maintain. I'm a believer in pulling in the right assets to make awesome stuff the first time around. Heard a lot of bad stories about pump tracks that were built and rebuilt to try and make them good.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Check out my post over here, elaborating on a few things:

11-12-2013
http://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/dj-pump-track-plans-402237-3.html#post10809452

maybe I'll just go ahead and re-post it so it's in the Trail Building and Advocacy forum:



Cotharyus said:


> . . .
> 
> I've built a lot of XC trail. I'm building some right now for a city park near where I live. As part of this park, they have a section marked off for a "BMX" track. . . . .


* Be sure to involve bmx and mtb-dj riders in your process.

* Consider hiring professionals with design experience or find local underground-scene diggers who have already built rad spots.

* Have a healthy respect for knowing what you don't know. BMX riders wouldn't be asked to design singletrack, so don't hesitate to ask them for assistance/input (maybe even give them creative control).

* You will always have to do revisions and fixes. There are no online plans or books that can tell you how to do it exactly right the first time. Just like singletrack, mtbmx trails are tailored to the landscape. Even very subtle grade changes can make a big difference on whether something works. Plus, part of mtbmx trails is the love of dirt design--there can always be improvements.

* Cookie-cutter designs are never cool.

* Certain principles of design CAN be picked up online (that's what this thread is for). So, try to use them to suit the terrain and the riders. Things like rhythm spacing, keeping gap lengths mostly consistent, picking berm appropriate berm radius, using natural landscape contours, making a loop that returns to the beginning versus a one-directional ride then hike back design, etc.

* Your idea of picking spots with a natural "basin" landscape is a good one. It means that you get some gravity to roll into the lines/loops, but there's also a way to turn around and come back.

* There is a pro-level bmx race track within about an hour of you: Music City BMX Association. Some of these riders may be great resources for you. Although, I do agree with you that mtb-bmx trails are something different from bmx race tracks. One way to think about it is that bmx race tracks are high speed pump tracks; at a lot of tracks the novices can't clear the jumps at all, the intermediates maybe clear a few, and only the expert racers clear everything. If you shrink the dimensions, you start to get something that is fun at normal speeds. So, rather than a 16-20 foot table top right off the gate, like at some tracks, you would do a 8 or 10 foot one. Rollers might be spaced at 11-13 peak to peak instead of 16-18'. Berm radius is more like 7-10' instead of 16-20' etc.

* Even within the bmx / mtb-DJ scenes there are some major aesthetic design differences. I've worked on spots that were all about high air and tricks, but I've also worked on spots that are more about flowing fast and low, with only occasional booster jumps. The purpose of the jump matters a lot for how you shape it and space it. Berms are just as important in a good layout--so a straight line of jumps with no turns is not the "state of the art" in 2013.

* Making something "beginner-friendly" is different from designing "for beginners." Most of the spot should be designed for the average bmx / mtb-DJ rider (i.e. can easily jump a typical indoor bike park box jump which means 3'6"-5'6" tall and 8-12 feet of gap) but also in such a way that is beginner friendly (i.e. large tag savers for gap doubles, or jumps filled in as tables or rollable doubles). On the flip side, getting local 'badass' riders can be a bad strategy if they design their own personal dream park instead of designing for average riders.

* You can learn a lot from indoor wood bike parks and outdoor cement skate/bike parks, which will relate to dirt as well. Take a trip to Ray's in Cleveland this winter and visit the mecca that every bike park designer should experience.

* If you're doing this project as a DIY/volunteer effort, then I would suggest building one small section at a time, pack it, shape it, and ride it in until it works well, then move on to the next section. Running a bobcat for a week solid and moving dirt all over the place, then trying to make it work, is a bad approach. Even when you're running a bobcat, it still takes a lot of hands to shape and pack. So, doing, say, a couple of big rollers and one or two tables in one weekend is plenty.

That's all I have for now. You're welcome to post up pictures. Maybe start a new thread for just your spot.

EDIT: in case you missed them earlier in this thread... here are a few videos of my main spot. note: rollers are deliberately mixed in; tables have rounded corners; jumps are spaced big enough to be fun for good riders but are also rollable; berms are worked in; it's roughly rectangular, so you come back to the beginning; there's a natural starting hill.

wcpt random edit, spring 2010
wcpt random edit - spring 2010 on Vimeo

KJ's bday jam
KD's BDJ @ WCPT on Vimeo

wc pville shark tank edit 2009





other spots i've worked on/consulted on/helped at:
twin parks:




allied compound:
RBM Allied Compound Trip on Vimeo
hideout:





EDIT:
Wanna follow up with some posts/reposts of videos of other rad spots.
1. The Come Up presents: Texas Toast Jam 2012. The main things to observe here: a) roll-in from an elevation, in this case a railroad car; b) interesting mix of ramps and dirt--guess what?! bike parks don't have to be all one or the other !; c) mix of long-and-low as well as boosters, note the jump after the quarter pipe is a long and low d) interesting berm wall. note how it's a 90 degree curve to flat wall to 90.
The Come Up presents: Texas Toast Jam 2012 - YouTube

2. New York Trails 2012. Note rollers and berms mixed into the lines. Note the "long and low" set up jumps for steeper sets. 
New York Trails - BMX Videos - Extreme.com - Gives you the best high quality extreme sports video and all the latest news and events from the world of action sports.

3. BMX-race-track style pump track. Kyle Bennet. "Kyle Bennett riding the pump track." One thing to note here is that the rollers on bmx race tracks are often pretty peaky, which requires manualing skill to get through at speed. A full bike/both tire pump on rollers requires flatter, less peaky rollers.
Kyle Bennett riding the pump track - YouTube

4. "Lars Shreds the Double On Unemployment Line" by Transition Bikes. The reason I include this one is to remind everyone that mtbmx pump/jump trails can be in the woods just like regular xc trails. For some reason there is always somebody who thinks you need a big open field for dirt jumps. True, it's easier to move heavy equipment there, but, in the long run, it's not as fun to hang out in a field, with no trees, shade, and too much sun and wind to beat down on the jumps/track. If you can build a pump-jump TRAIL as a part of a regular trail system, that should be the primary goal. The only drawback to one directional trail is there is no particular "hang out" spot. A basin or rectangular/loop design does create a spot where people can hang out. But still, it's better in the trees and part of nature, than in a field, if you can help it.
Lars Shreds the Double On Unemployment Line on Vimeo


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

As someone who frequently serves as an expert consultant in trail related (and bike parks) lawsuits, I would highly recommend no teeters.



Cotharyus said:


> Also, watch you insurance. I forget who I was talking to, but someone told me their insurance specifically stated it would cover only features with no moving parts on a skills course


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> * There is a pro-level bmx race track within about an hour of you: Music City BMX Association. Some of these riders may be great resources for you. Although, I do agree with you that mtb-bmx trails are something different from bmx race tracks. One way to think about it is that bmx race tracks are high speed pump tracks; at a lot of tracks the novices can't clear the jumps at all, the intermediates maybe clear a few, and only the expert racers clear everything. If you shrink the dimensions, you start to get something that is fun at normal speeds. So, rather than a 16-20 foot table top right off the gate, like at some tracks, you would do a 8 or 10 foot one. Rollers might be spaced at 11-13 peak to peak instead of 16-18'. Berm radius is more like 7-10' instead of 16-20' etc.


As a somewhat interesting followup to this - I soon afterwards was introduced to a "fellow single speeder who was interested in moving some dirt" on a ride through a park near the project mentioned here. It turns out this guy was formerly the head of design and maintenance for Music City BMX at Hamilton Creek. He and I have collaborated a lot since then, he's been a great friend and teacher, and a valuable resource for the local MTB community.


----------



## DaveVt (Jun 13, 2005)

I just got back from the IMBA level 1 ICP course. I will not be a professional guide outside of working with the University students for Nporwich Univ. (My employers who sent me to the class). Taking level 2 late summer.

We also have a pump track/skills course int eh works for the fall. I've been brainstorming on designing the skills course to compliment the course curriculum. Designing a specific area for the pre-ride session and skills evaluation, and designing features to better enable and simulate on trail applications to level 1 and level 2 skills development. 

Narrow "Balance Beam" type features make sense, but the teeter-totter, to me, really belongs in the circus, not the bike trails. 

Bike/Body separation, rock dodging, tight turns, and front and back wheel lifts, as well as explosive moves could all have specific features to help develop the coordination and timing in controlled environments and better illustrate to riders the real world scenarios for the skills they are seeing.


----------

